# toads and frogs in scotland



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

has anyone up here seen many frogs or toads yet am off out tonight to see what i can see near arthers seat in edinburgh


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

just the one toad (little un) so far

got my hopes up for spawn a couple of weeks back when the sun showed face but then it went all cold and sleety again  hoping to get away out this weekend looking if it stays bright  good luck for tonight


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

wish i could see frogs and toads....only ever seen 1 frog


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

just back lol found 1 frog and 10 toads 8 males and 4 females forgot the camara tho


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

I used to catch frogs in Northern Ireland when I was a kid, keep them for a night, then release them the first thing the next day. They liked to poo in the bathroom.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> just back lol found 1 frog and 10 toads 8 males and 4 females forgot the camara tho


 nice one none the less :2thumb:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

if it wernt so damb cold i would have went down to the frog pond near me!


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

`Thoooosands of both about here`:2thumb:


----------

